# Male peacock coloring up, time for id?



## BellaFarnese (Jan 12, 2013)

Ok, so my prior post on my peacocks is here, as a reference with their pics and history in the tank

viewtopic.php?f=9&t=254422

The male peacock without id has colored up a bit and I'm hoping its enough for more input.


----------



## BellaFarnese (Jan 12, 2013)

Three pics above taken today. Pic below taken about a week ago


----------



## BellaFarnese (Jan 12, 2013)

Pic from intro to tank, approx 1month ago


----------



## gverde (Mar 3, 2010)

Looks like a Bi-Color 500 peacock


----------



## jcolella1 (Oct 16, 2012)

I would say Bi-Color 500 as well. I have a group of 2M 6F and it looks the same. Below is pic of one of my males.


----------



## 13razorbackfan (Sep 28, 2011)

Looks like bi-color to me as well.


----------



## BellaFarnese (Jan 12, 2013)

Thanks folks, I was hoping it was a Bicolor.

Jcollela1, your male is quite handsome, hope mine looks like that someday :thumb:


----------



## jcolella1 (Oct 16, 2012)

Thanks. I got him in a group of 10 fry that I grew. first group of fry from him have been eating for about a week, so hopefully they turn out as nice.


----------



## BellaFarnese (Jan 12, 2013)

Congratulations Jcollela1, good luck!


----------



## rekermbuna (Feb 19, 2013)

Definitely Bi Color, but something looks a little off about the body shape and facial shape. Maybe it's just because he isn't really strutting his stuff in any of the pics...Just almost has the fryeri look about him.

Beautiful fish, none the less.


----------



## Fogelhund (Dec 3, 2002)

I'm not sold on Maulana bi-color. Their pelvic fin should be yellow. This fish seems to have a pelvic fin that is getting darker as it gains colour. Could be the picture, but if it fully colours up and it is a dark pelvic fin, it isn't a "pure" Maulana.


----------



## BellaFarnese (Jan 12, 2013)

Thanks Fogelhund, I was hoping you would weigh in on the update!


----------

